# Distorted image in console after enabling amdgpu



## rbbtnspc (Feb 22, 2020)

Hi!

After installing graphics/drm-kmod and enabling AMDGPU as per Wiki (with EFI workaround), the image in console looks distorted: 

 

The issue happens on 12.1-RELEASE, 12-STABLE and 13-CURRENT with Radeon RX570. Also, I've tried graphics/drm-current-kmod and graphics/drm-devel-kmod as well, but no luck. It seems like graphics works fine after starting X (checked that on NomadBSD).

Does anyone know if there's a workaround or a proper fix for that issue?


----------



## rbbtnspc (Feb 22, 2020)

For some reason, connecting to monitor via DisplayPort instead of HDMI fixes the problem.


----------

